

Can Computer Code Be Greener? Facebook Thinks So - JereCoh
http://www.fastcompany.com/1702079/what-is-the-greenest-computer-language

======
ianbishop
Ehh, pretty silly article. It's essentially just taking an old story (release
of HipHop) and modifying the context to (barely) fit with current Facebook
press.

~~~
Rusky
I think they did a pretty good job of explaining how things work, though. They
didn't make outrageous claims and they kept a sense of perspective - they
emphasized the application-specific nature of things.

I especially liked the sentence "But since C++ is rawer, in a sense--closer to
those ones and zeroes that computers ultimately run on--it means there is less
digestion, so to speak, involved."

------
ahi
<http://www.pixelbeat.org/docs/terminal_colours/>

